# Festplatte komplett löschen ohne LowLevel, aber wie?



## shithead (30. August 2004)

Hi Leute, ich möchte meine Festplatte verkaufen, aber will natürlich vorher alle Daten komplett löschen. aber wie?


----------



## JoKne (30. August 2004)

Nach Low Level kommt  formatieren. 
Wieso willst du denn nicht einfach low level machen?Ist doch das Sinnvollste, denke ich.


----------



## shithead (30. August 2004)

hab mal irgendwo gelesen, dass man nach dem lowleveling nicht mehr unbedingt wichtige daten auf der HDD speicher sollte, das sie leicht kaputtgehn kann


----------



## fluessig (30. August 2004)

Hmm, was low level bedeuten soll ist mir nicht ganz klar, aber es gibt Programme, die dir die Festplatte mit Nullen füllen. Um sicher zu löschen kannst du ja mal das Freewareprogramm space eraser ausprobieren (einfach mal googeln).


----------



## Andreas Späth (30. August 2004)

Also da fällt mir ein da war doch demletzt was in einem Bericht bei Stern TV
Hier der Link
www.stern.de/tv/......


Edit: Bin mir aber nicht sicher ob man damit auch ganze Festplatten löschen kann.
Falls nicht einfach mal bei Google nach Festplatten Shredder suchen


----------



## michaelwengert (31. August 2004)

LowLevel würd ich dir auch nicht empfehlen.
Dabei wird die Festplatte neu aufgeteilt 
d.h. Neue Sektoren/Spuren werden angelegt.
Aber such doch mal bei google 
nach "löschen schredder" oder so
und dann findet man schwups


----------

